# 2009 AQHA Region 5 Experience



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where the region 5 show will be in 2009?


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope! mine is in june i think, reigon 10


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

REGION FIVE EXPERIENCE
New York State Farigrounds
Syracuse, New York - July 23-26, 2009
AQHA Region Five Experience July 24-27 Centre Hall Pennsylvania
Contact Rick Shiffler - (717) 269-8611


AQHA - REGIONAL EXPERIENCE


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks. I'm not going because it is the same weekend of the Southern Maryland Quarter Horse Assoc. Suntan Circuit and that is the club I am a member of so I am already obligated to go to that show. I would love to go to the regional show, they give out great prizes.


----------

